# Preview and PDF documents



## PXL Transmitter (Jan 5, 2003)

Hello,

I have printed out a software manual under the "Preview" application under MacOS X and noticed that the font hinting is really bad. The printed version of my PDF document is very hard to read due to ugly font substitution.

I have printed out the same PDF domument under Adobe Acrobat Reader 5.1. The printed version of my PDF document looks fine and the text is crisp and clear.

Has anyone noticed the same font subsctition behaviour under the "Preview" application of MacOS X?


graphically yours,

Pixel:Industries
The art of visual communication

http://www.pixel-industries.com


----------

